# Cherry Blossom's Going to Kid Soon!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!! One of our Does, Cherry Blossom, is expecting kids soon!!! :stars: :stars:
She's due February 16th, and is getting REALLY big!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :leap: :clap: :wahoo:

I've been trying to figure out how many kids she's going to have, and I still can't decide. onder: :whatgoat:

Soooo.............I thought that I'd get on TGS for help!
So here are some pics from yeterday:
[attachment=2:wvdzsvqq]C-B up.JPG[/attachment:wvdzsvqq]
[attachment=1:wvdzsvqq]C-B udder.JPG[/attachment:wvdzsvqq]
[attachment=0:wvdzsvqq]DSCN0139.JPG[/attachment:wvdzsvqq]

I can't WAIT!!!! I've been on pins-and-needles, and I'm SOOO excited!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: :leap: :leap: :greengrin: :greengrin:  

PLEASE tell me what you guys think, I can't wait!!! :clap:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

wow those udders are big :kidred: :kidred: fingers crossed for 2 girls!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cant wait to see photos of the kids when she has them.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Praying for an easy birth with some beautiful babies! I'm thinking she will have :kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

looks like we are gonna have babies at the same time!! in another 9 days or so we are going to pulling out our hair! heehee. She is coming along! Very pretty girl


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oooooh, so is one of your does due on the 16th?? :whatgoat: 

I know, they ALWAYS do that. Grrrrrr..... :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Any updates on Cherry Blossom?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a nice group of goats. Are they bred to an alpine? I would guess 2 babies from the size of her tummy.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, Cherry MIGHT go late tonight. She's been laying around all day, and she isn't eating like she normally does.
Of course, there's a BIG storm coming tonight. :roll: :GAAH: 
Her udder is very full, but not tight yet. She does generally fill up at the last little bit of time, though. Last time she kidded, we didn't even know she was in labor 'till there were kids on the ground!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

So excited! Catydid will be a grandma again very soon!
Keep us updated with every single detail...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll definitely keep you guy posted!!!
Can't wait!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

:wahoo: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I *think* that Cherry is in labor!!! :leap: :clap: 
She's been stretching all morning, has a little bit of discharge, and is VERY swollen. The strange thing is, her udder isn't all the way full. I don't know if she's going to kid today or not!! :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to hear.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

peggy said:


> What a nice group of goats. Are they bred to an alpine? I would guess 2 babies from the size of her tummy.


Oops!! Sorry!! Yes, she is bred to registered alpine.

Well, it doesn't look like it's going to be today... :sigh:  
But, I'm thinking *maybe* tomorrow. That would be great.....we aren't going anywhere, the weather's good, just right!! But I can only dream....I bet that it WON'T be tomorrow, but the day after that-cold, rainy weather. ICK!!! :GAAH:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya, I am hoping my son's doe doesn't wait to kid when it turns cold this weekend, but knowing my luck that's what she is waiting on!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, the weather report just changed. It looks like TOMORROW'S going to be wet and rainy instead!! GRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :leap: :clap: Today's THE DAY!!!! :clap: She's hunching up over and over, has lost her plug, and is staying away from the other goats. She's dropped a lot, and the kids haven't been moving at all. :leap: :leap:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

OH! How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay! Good luck to you and Cherry Blossom!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Aw good luck! :kidred:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

:clap: Woot Woot! Good luck and Happy birthing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah! Post with pics as soon as she delivers!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:dance:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: Cherry just had twin :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!! This is our first kidding of ONLY girls!!!

Here are some pics. One of them is named Blueberry Muffin, and the other is Strawberry Shortcake. (I'll post Strawberry in a other post)

Here's *Blueberry:*
[attachment=0:1sfvmi6k]A-blueberry.JPG[/attachment:1sfvmi6k]
[attachment=1:1sfvmi6k]A-blueberry (4).JPG[/attachment:1sfvmi6k]
[attachment=2:1sfvmi6k]A-blueberry (3).JPG[/attachment:1sfvmi6k]
[attachment=3:1sfvmi6k]A-blueberry (2).JPG[/attachment:1sfvmi6k]


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And here's *Strawberry*:
[attachment=0:wee77i55]strwaberrie.JPG[/attachment:wee77i55]
[attachment=1:wee77i55]A-strwaberrie.JPG[/attachment:wee77i55]
[attachment=2:wee77i55]A-strwaberrie (2).JPG[/attachment:wee77i55]
[attachment=3:wee77i55]A-strawberrie.JPG[/attachment:wee77i55]


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! adorable!!!! CONGRATS on the twin doelings! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg I don't think it gets any cuter!!!    I'm totally in love with Blueberry  CONGRATULATIONS on the beautiful :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on such pretty lil' girls!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

CUTE!!! Congrats!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

:clap: :applaud: :wahoo: 
Congrats!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, we just had our next set of twins- :kidblue: :kidblue: They were a little bit premature, one of them hardly made it. The doe never showed ANY sines of labor the babies came as complete surprises!!!! :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, yes....Strawberry and Blueberry are both doing great-playing, jumping ect.!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I love their names! They look like they've been eating what they were named after. So cute!

Who was it that had the preemies? Sygnus or Star? Do you have any idea what might have caused er to go into labor early? Can you post pics of them?


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

It looks like both Blueberry and Strawberry are broken two-tone chamoisees. Strawberry's pink nose is just like my Bianca. Their colors are the exact same also.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you going to bottle-feed them?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

It was Sygnus. We had NO idea that she was in labor. She was due March 2, but if she had been bred the first time, her due date would have been Feb. 10th.
One of them is not doing well at all and I'm afraid that we might loose him. We've managed to get some goat aid and milk down him, but he can't stand, or nurse. Any ideas?? I really need help this time, I'm not sure what to do!!! :shrug: :whatgoat: :whatgoat:


mistdaiz:

They are!!!
No, we are not going to bottle feed them.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Poor Sygnus. Hope she's doing alright through all this. You too.
Here is a website I found about saving Preemie kids.

Website: kinne.net/saveprem.htm

I've read that kids born 10-14 days premature are too underdeveloped to survive...Hope that's not true...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give him Bo-se and Nutradrench...I'd even give him extra vit E ....open up a human gel tab and give it to him...

If his temp is OK or at minimum of 100 degree's feed the baby....I use a syringe( no needle)...and put my index finger in the mouth mimicking momma's teat...I slightly move it in and out.. still leaving it in the mouth and very slowly will give some milk/colostrum to the baby at the back corner of the mouth..with lots of breaks in between ....Also... have someone else tickle the tailhead area along the back at the same time.....keep trying ...until you get that suck reflex...we need that reflux to respond...when this happens ...put him on mom or bottle feed........ even if... you have to hold up the baby to the teat to suckle.... go out and feed the baby every 2 hours..... Have a heat lamp out there for him.. so he stays warm..in between feeding time.....if the weather is cold.. 
Work with the baby...hold him up... but... yet try to get him to use his muscles in his legs.. to try to get him to stand on his own....it will take some time but ...working with him will help him a lot.... give the Bo-se time to work....it isn't instant... :hug: Praying for the little guy.... ray:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, he didn't make it.... :tears:   I was really hoping he would, but he didn't. Thanks, everyone-I guess it just wasn't enough.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sorry. That's so sad.
How is the other buckling doing? And Sygnus?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

They're both doing great! I named the buckling "Galaxy," since his mother is named after a star.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

That's great to hear! Please post pics of Galaxy! I want to see him!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are some pics of Galaxy:

[attachment=2:1q5zq7wr]G (1).JPG[/attachment:1q5zq7wr]
[attachment=1:1q5zq7wr]G (2).JPG[/attachment:1q5zq7wr]
[attachment=0:1q5zq7wr]G (3).JPG[/attachment:1q5zq7wr]

He's ANOTHER broken two-tone chamoisees!!! :greengrin: :greengrin: I REALLY like that color, so I'm happy about it.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pics! He's so cute!! I love the broken two-tone chamoises also.
(Chamoise is for bucks, chamoisee is for does, two ees.)
Galaxy doesn't look like how I would picture a Preemie. But I wouldn't know anything.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, Galaxy looked fine-completely normal, everything all right, and the other one looked VERY bad, couldn't stand, nurse, anything. :scratch:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that the other buckling did not make it  Galaxy sure is handsome lil' dude :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Galaxy is very cute!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!!! :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Good job, ariella on your goats. Little Galaxy is so cute. You are a hard working gal and do so well with these animals. Good work!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Merry, Thanks!! :hi5: :hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, Galaxy passed on yesterday.....  :tears: We left for little bit-when we came back he was gone....  :tear: :mecry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry. :hug: you gave him a good life while he was here. :hug: :hug:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

That's so sad. I'm sorry. For sure, he never suffered and he lived his short life to the best. Hugs to you and Sygnus.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank everyone...... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry... for your loss....  :hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Pam..... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome... :hug:


----------

